
Ask HN: How do I get 100 new customers every month? - nishant123
I can get 100 customers if you give me a time span of 4 months but how do I get 100 in one month. I am open for both inbound and outbound approaches.
======
byoung2
Depends on what you sell...if you are a megayacht salesman you can't get 100 a
month, there just aren't that many customers. What do you sell, and where do
you sell it?

------
sharemywin
this is too vague? what have you tried to get the 100 customers? what haven't
you tried? what's your budget per customer? If a customer is worth $5000 you
can do a lot to get their attention. if it's a 1 $3 transaction then you don't
have a lot of options(blog or a convenience store). some kind of retail store
distribution)

------
xyzzy4
Do whatever you are already doing, but 4 times more effectively?

------
brudgers
Customers for what?

